# Big rattlesnake



## Jriley (Aug 5, 2008)

I was planning on hunting hogs at my club Saturday afternoon. Look what I almost stepped on! It was 53 inches and only had a few little rattles.


----------



## BME013 (Aug 5, 2008)

I just bought snake boots for that very reason.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Aug 5, 2008)

That's the best kind of snake there is. A DEAD ONE!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 5, 2008)

Those snakes aren't safe unless the head is GONE!  They can still envenomate you, and usually it will be a max. dose, even "dead"

That is a BIG Timber!


----------



## Jriley (Aug 5, 2008)

It came "back to life" after a couple of body shots from a .44 Mag. I cut it's head off right after the picture was taken. I'm wearing snake boots and carrying snake shot after this. The 240-grain JHP's are hard to hit the snake with when you're that pumped up.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 5, 2008)

whew man I would have ruined my britches !!


----------



## JR (Aug 6, 2008)

Craig Knight said:


> whew man I would have ruined my britches !!



  Yep, me too!


----------



## tyler1 (Aug 6, 2008)

That is one big snake.  That is why I wear snake boots when it is warm.


----------



## rastus270 (Aug 6, 2008)

tyler1 said:


> That is one big snake.  That is why I wear snake boots when it is warm.



I wear them all the time!  Killed a TIMBER last year on November 26th.  He was moving slow, but he was out of his hole.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 6, 2008)

Craig Knight said:


> whew man I would have ruined my britches !!





kennyjr1976 said:


> Yep, me too!




me three ...

and as Muddy would say oh Poo Poo  .....

man that thing was huge ..........


----------



## jkoch (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Jim, Glad to see you got the pics. Do you have those snake boots yet? See you at athe club!


----------



## Wetzel (Aug 6, 2008)

That's a good one.

Glad you got him.


----------



## Jriley (Aug 6, 2008)

jkoch said:


> Hi Jim, Glad to see you got the pics. Do you have those snake boots yet? See you at athe club!



Thanks for the pics! Yeah, snake boots will be my next purchase!


----------



## Bruz (Aug 6, 2008)

rastus270 said:


> I wear them all the time!  Killed a TIMBER last year on November 26th.  He was moving slow, but he was out of his hole.



I agree. I wear Cabela's Pinnacle Zip Up GoreTex ScentLok Snake Boots year round. They are warm and I don't have to worry about where I step.

Robert


----------



## KDarsey (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, snake boots and a LARGE box of Depends


----------



## 3006Savage (Aug 6, 2008)

I thought snake boots only protected against smaller snakes.  If you stepped on that one, don't you think it'd strike above the knee?  Or is there no telling?


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Jriley said:


> It came "back to life" after a couple of body shots from a .44 Mag. I cut it's head off right after the picture was taken. I'm wearing snake boots and carrying snake shot after this. The 240-grain JHP's are hard to hit the snake with when you're that pumped up.



They are well-known for that


----------



## holton27596 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wish I had found him. Good eatin


----------



## jkoch (Aug 6, 2008)

That one was a little too shot up! That 44 mag makes big holes.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 6, 2008)

We've seen plenty this year!That is a fat one!!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Aug 6, 2008)

nice one


----------

